# PC Zusammenstellung



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey jo Leute,
das ist das erste mal, dass ich mir einen PC zusammenstelle, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob meine Konfiguration okay ist.
Verwendungszweck:
Zocken, zocken und nochmal zocken. Und natürlich surfen 
Budget:
Max. 750€, wenn möglich weniger 

Dann fange ich jetzt mal an:
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GraKa: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case ( wichtig! :p): http://geizhals.de/756338 oder Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15924-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das kostet zusammen 706,70€

Danke schonmal Leute


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Den PC könnte man glatt als Preis-Leistungs-Tipp für "PC bis 700€" in eine Liste aufnehmen, man müsste da halt nur ein günstigeres Gehäuse für die Liste nehmen  

Passt alles sehr gut zusammen, die einzig beiden sinnvollen Mehrausgaben wären: 1. vlt. sogar eine AMD 7950 zu nehmen, aber ob das die 50€ Aufpreis wert ist, ist auch fraglich. Und 2. evlt  eine SSD für Windows - wenn man eh schon 700€ ausgibt, sind die weiteren ca 60€ für eine gute 60-64GB SSD relativ wenig.

Wegen der beiden Gehäuse: da entscheidet wohl eher der Geschmack. Gut sind beide, kosten ja auch mehr als doppelt so viel wie normale Standardgehäuse, die auch schon "gut genug" wären. Ich persönlich würd das NZXT bevorzugen - 3 Lüfter eingebaut sind eh schon mehr als genug, dann hat es gleich 2x USB3.0, und schwerer ist das ANtec auch noch.  Der einzige Nachteil am NZXT wäre, wenn man oft ans DVD-laufwerk ranmuss und deswegen die Frontklappe oft öffnen/schließen muss. 

Schau aber, ob die USB-Ports "onboard" angeschlossen werden oder nicht. Das Mainboard ja einen USB3.0-Anschluss onboard, das ist natürlich praktischer als ein Kabel quer durch den PC verlegen und dann hinten an einem USB-Ports anschließen zu müssen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde ja eher lieber ein etwas teureres, aber dafür besser verarbeitetes Gehäuse statt einem billigen 30€ Gehäuse. Naja ich hab mit einem günstigen keine tollen Erfahrungen gemacht. Und noch eine Frage, gibts da soo einen großen Leistungsunterschied zwischen 7870 und HD 7950?
Achja und ist eine SSD wirklich so schnell? Ich hab bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit SSD's gemacht.
Und zum Case, das NZXT ist ein paar Euro billiger nur zur Info :daumen: Ich denke ich nehm das NZXT 
Achja das Netzteil reicht, oder?


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bei Gehäusen heißt billig nicht perse auch billiges Produkt!
Ich werde z.B. mir den Thermaltake Commander zulegen und hab mich deswegen auch schon über Gehäuse schlau gemacht und dieser Test hier ist auch eigentlich ganz aussagekräftig und er ist recht günstig, wobei man aber beachten sollte, noch so 1-2 Lüfter mit zubestellen

Vorallem, teuerer muss nich unbedingt besser heißen, so hatte ich vorher auch einen Blick auf ein Silverstone Raven 3 geworfen, das dich aber bei näherem hinsehen dann doch als eher Mau herraus stelle und so 3-4 mal soviel wie das Thermaltake kostet

Und in die Investion in keinen besseren CPU-Kühler wäre auch nicht schlecht, immerhin will man ja nicht das an einem Warmen Sommertag der Rechner die Notbremse wegen Überhitzung zieht, dafür kann man auch evtl. eine Tray-CPU statt Boxed nehmen und zahlt so je nachdem nur 10-20 Euro mehr, wobei man auch hier noch in jedemfall in bessere Wärmeleitpaste wie die Alpenfön Schneekanone investieren sollte, immerhin muss ja auch jedesmal neue drauf wenn man den Kühler entfernen muss auch bei einem Boxed-Kühler

Beim Netzteil würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, im besten Fall verbraucht so ein System vielleicht 300 Watt und das ist auch schon großzügig, allerdings würde ich bei der Grafikkarte schauen wie viel die will


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Welches Case könntest du mir noch empfehlen?
Und an einem heißen Sommertag bleibt der PC großteils aus 
Als Grafikkarte wäre diese auf okay VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHXV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ??


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

och, ich würde bei einem Versender einfach mal die Liste nach den Preisen sortieren und dann mal schauen welches einem am besten gefällt und dann nach Tests sucht

Bei Netzteil sollte man aber auch beachten das die GraKa 2 PCI-E Anschlüsse hat, das NT aber nur einen hat, wobei ich jetzt nicht unbedingt weiß, wie nötig der Zweite ist


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Man braucht 2x 6pin :p
Und das Cougar hat einen 6/8pin und einen 6pin Anschluss. Funktioniert also


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Diese 7950 gibt es zB bei caseking - laut Usermeinungen ist die auch leise. GUT ist die sowieso, die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Herstellern sind nur die Kühler. Und manche sind halt  ab Werk schon übertaktet, so auch eben diese von vts. Die ist ca 10% schneller als eine normale 7950, und die 7870 OC wiederum ist nur ein bisschen langsamer als eine 7950 - d.h die vtx 7950 dürte wohl 15% schneller sein. Es gibt vom Vorgänger auch nen Test VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition im Test - HT4U.net , die bei caseking ist halt die Version mit dem Zusatz "V3", man könnte da vermuten, dass die nochmal etwas verbessert wurde. 

Wegen Gehäuse: auch schon sehr gut sind viele ab 30€, zB ein Xigmatek Asgard oder für 50€ das Bitfenix Shinobi. Teurere sind halt idr nochmal etwas besser ausgestattet, u.a. auch vlt einfach nur mehr Lüfter - wenn da 3 statt nur einer drin ist, dann ist das alleine ja schon ca 15€ "wert"    Hier sind auch noch ein paar Vorschläge: Neue Heimat für eure Hardware: PC-Gehäuse von 30 bis 150 Euro im ATX-Midi-Format 

und hier gleiches für einen CPU-Kühler: Kühler Kopf für den PC: Kaufberatung mit 36 CPU-Kühlern und Tipps rund um das Thema Luftkühlung  der "boxed" reicht völlig, aber ein separater ab 15€ kühlt halt noch besser, so dass auch leiser gekühlt wird, weil der Lüfter viel weniger mithelfen muss.


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Um nochmal aufs Thema Gehäuse zurückzukommen, würde ich gerne das rote Phantom behalten, das gefällt mir irgendwie am besten. 
Und einen separaten CPU-Kühler werde ich wahrscheinlich später nachrüsten vlt. Thermalright True Spirit 120 für 20€ ?


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

ich würde direkt aufrüsten, die anderen sind Leiser und und kühlen besser und man muss nicht noch mal die hälfte Ausbauen


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube der True Spirit wird mit Push-Pins festgemacht.
By the way Das wäre mein erster PC-Zusammenbau. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, besonders schlechte gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, schau Dir halt Anleitungen im Netz an. Etwas versehentlich falsch einstecken oder anschließen kann man nur mit extremer Gewalt, zB beim RAM gibt es Kerben am Riegel und passend dazu im Slot, so dass das RAM nur in eine Richtung passt.

Typische Fehler, auf die Du achten kannst, sind:

- Stromstecker vergessen. Es kommt der lange Hauptstecker aufs Board, aber auch noch ein 4pin "P4" bzw. je nach Board/Netztreil auch 4+4 bzw 8Pin, wobei selbst da idR der 4pin reicht

- keine Abstandhalter unter dem Board oder auch Abstandhalter an der falschen STelle. Das Board hat ja ein paar Löcher, mit denen man es festschraubt. Und an die Stellen, wo es Löcher hat, kommen vorher ins Gehäuse in die Mainboard-Halteplatte die Abstandhalter, dann das board mit den Löchern auf die Abstandhalter und dann die Schrauben rein. Die Schrauben müssen auch nicht "bombenfest" sein, das Board soll halt nur nicht rumwackeln. ZU fest kann sogar Risse verursachen, mit Pech ist dann eine Leitung durch und das Board für die Tonne

- bei den kleinen Kabel, die vom Gehäuse aufs Board kommen, kann man sich auch vertun. Da kann nix schlimmes passieren, aber Reset-Schalter-Kabel falsch dran, dann geht der PC halt nicht an oder startet neu 

- zu viel Respekt vor CPU-Kühler und RAM: man muss/darf den Kühler und das RAM durchaus mit recht viel Druck einstecken/fixieren. Die CPU geht noch lange nicht kaputt, nur weil man den Kühler mal etwas fester runterdrücken muss, damit er hält. Und das RAM muss man auch oft fester reindrücken, als sich manche trauen. 



noch ein Tipp: idR ist es am einfachsten, CPU, CPU-Kühler und RAM schon aufs Board zu montieren, bevor man das Board ins Gehäuse einbaut. Und in Sachen Kabeln am besten in Ruhe schauen, wo entlang man sie im Gehäuse verlegen kann, damit man möglichst wenig Kabel im Weg hat für den Luftstrom, der durchs Gehäuse geht.


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke. Das hat mir echt geholfen.
Eine Frage noch, wie schließt man Molex-Lüfter an?


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Das hat mir echt geholfen.
> Eine Frage noch, wie schließt man Molex-Lüfter an?


 
In dem man den Anschluss an einen Molex-Stecker steckt?


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Und wo ist der? Am Netzteil? Am Mainboard?


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

das sind die großen Stecker vom Netzteil, die man für alte Laufwerke braucht
Man kann die eigentlich nicht falsch anschließen
Allerdings solltest im zweifelsfall einen Lüfter mit PWM suchen, die haben den Vorteil dass das Mainboard dann Automatisch die Drehzahl steuert


----------



## AlphaSponge (10. Oktober 2012)

Du hattest weiter oben nach der Effiziens einer SSD gefragt, was, soweit ich es gesehen habe, noch keiner beantwortet hat. Eine SSD lohnt sich für das Betriebssystem auf jeden Fall! Mein Rechner ist innerhalb von 14 sec. komplett Betriebsbereit und es ist alles geladen. Allerdings musst du sie auch auf dem richtigen Port auf dem MB anschließen (musste mir Herbboy auch erst mal erklären, damit es funktioniert hat ^^).

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich mit meiner 60GB SSD nicht ganz zufrieden bin. Das OS geht zwar ab wie Schmitz Kats allerdings musst du auch jedes Programm auf deine HDD installieren, was an sich nicht das Problem ist. Allerdings nisten sich die Programme alle nach und nach in das OS und somit auf die SSD ein. Ich habe noch 10GB von 60 frei und habe wirklich nur das nötigste auf meinem Rechner. Vor allem bei Spielen (GW2/DIII usw.) ist es der Fall, dass sie ihre Dateien teilweise unter die "Eigenen Dokumente" speichern.

Kann sein, dass ich jetzt Quatsch erzähle, aber ich meine nicht, dass man diese Speicherorte umschieben kann. Dafür müsstest du dann das Spiel umprogrammieren.
Ich persönlich würde also beim nächsten SSDkauf eine 100GB SSD kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich würd eher nen Lüfter kaufen mit 4Pin PWM für den Anschluss direkt ans Board.


@AlphaSponge: die 60GB werden natürlich nach und nach knapp, aber mit Bereinigen bleibt immer genug Platz. Ich hab ALLE normalen Programme auf meiner SSD und keine Probleme.

Natürlich wären 120-128GB besser, da gibt es inzwischen sehr gute auch schon für 80€. Vor ein paar Monaten war es halt noch so, dass 60GB 100€ kosteten und 120GB direkt 200€... das ist dann schon ein großer Batzen...  ich hätte jetzt auch lieber eine mit 128GB, aber damals, als ich die 64er holte, hätte ich NIEMALS so viel mehr dafür bezahlz


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Und gibts da gute und günstige mit 4pin-PWM?
Ich hab eigentlich nur gefragt weil die Lüfter, die bei dem Phantom dabei sind jeweils 2 3pin und 1 Molex-Anschluss besitzen.
Und zum Thema SSD's, ich denke jetzt würde eine SSD einfach das Budget überziehen. Leider


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

naja, eine SSD ist zwar ein Nice-to-Have, aber halt kein KO. Kriterium wie z.B. kein Netzteil 
Außerdem werden die ja auch immer billiger und so wird primär auch nur die Ladezeit verringert


----------



## MagmaCuba (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich hätte schon gerne eine SSD aber ich denke andere Komponenten haben eine höhere Priorität.
Also lieber eine gute GraKa und eine gute CPU statt einer SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt sowieso. Aber falls Du noch "was über" hättest, wäre ne SSD ne gute Sache - vlt ja zu Weihnachten


----------



## MagmaCuba (11. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, das wäre vielleicht machbar


----------



## AlphaSponge (11. Oktober 2012)

Die SSD kannst du dir ja auch im Nachhinein noch holen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Oft ist da auch ein Programm dabei, womit du dein OS ohne größere Probleme auf die SSD rüberziehen kannst.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2012)

AlphaSponge schrieb:


> Die SSD kannst du dir ja auch im Nachhinein noch holen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Oft ist da auch ein Programm dabei, womit du dein OS ohne größere Probleme auf die SSD rüberziehen kannst.


 
vorallem sollte man bedenken das man mehr Speicher leichter einbauen kann als nochmal mehr Leistung wenn man bei CPU und GraKa spart


----------



## MagmaCuba (11. Oktober 2012)

Jup, die SSD wird später geholt, wahrscheinlich dann eine Samsung 830/40 mit 128GB.


----------



## billy336 (12. Oktober 2012)

finde deine zusammenstellung gut. 

ich tu seid einem knappen jahrzehtn meinen pc jährlich zusammenstellen. meine momentane konfiguration ist wie unten. meine komponente sind natürlich nicht so leistungsstark wie deine gelisteten. falls du (oder wer) tips brauchst helfe ich gerne. meiner ist ebenfalls ein gaming-pc. wird natürlich auch noch für andere sachen verwendet...


Speicher
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24

Optisches Laufwerk
LG Electronics BH10LS30

Tastatur
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard


Soundsystem
Logitech Z-5500 Digital

Festplatte
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB (und noch eine 2tb von samsung zum dateien ablagern)

CPU
Intel Core i5-2500K

Mainboard
ASRock Z68 Pro3

Soundkarte
Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D retail

Gehäuse
Fractal Design Arc

Luftkühlung
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (werde vermutlich ab nächstes jahr auf wasserkühlung umsteigen)

Netzteil
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3

Maus
Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse

Grafikkarte
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 (ja ich weiss, nicht die neueste, aber bf3 und sleeping dogs laufen dennoch auf max 1900er auflösung mit akzeptable framerate. bis nächstes jahr muss sie noch halten.)

Monitor
Dell UltraSharp U2412M


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2012)

Bei dem Setting würd ich aber im Falle eines Neukaufs die Soundkarte weglassen und dafür ein besseres Boxenset holen, denn für DAS Set (oder andere Surroundsets um die 200€)  lohnt sich eine gute Karte an sich nicht  

Die die 6870 ist immer noch gut genug, wenn man nicht unbedingt die "Ultra"-Modi mancher Spiele unbedingt spielen will - ich hab nen AMD X4 965 + ne 6870, und da geht alles auf hohen Details, viele Spiele sogar auf maximalen Details.


----------



## MagmaCuba (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
da bin ich nochmal. Ich hab die Konfi mal ein bisschen umgekrempelt.
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500GB
CPU: Intel i5 3470
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB LP DDR3 1600
GraKa: Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC Edition
MoBo: MSI Z77A-G45
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Case: NZXT Phantom 410
NT: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Maus: Logitech G400
Tastatur: Cherry eVolution Stream XT
Also mein Budget liegt jetzt bei 850€ mit Tastatur und Maus.
Kann man damit leben und könnte ich irgendwo sparen?
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte erstmal nur einen G860 oder 870 nehmen als CPU oder als Grafikkarte nur eine AMD 7870 OC - aber damit verlierst Du halt so viel Leistung, wie Du auch an Geld sparst. Ansonsten kann man da nicht sinnvoll sparen, evlt. ein billigeres Board, das wäre alles.


----------



## MagmaCuba (26. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, was ist denn ein G860? Ansonsten werd ich den Großteil übernehmen. Und ein 450W NT reicht? Oder lieber ein Pure Power 530/630W?
Und ist es möglich den i5 3470 zu OCen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Pentium G860 statt i5 3450. Übertakten kannst Du bei den Intel Core-Prozessoren mit nem "k" hinter der Ziffer.

Beim Netzteil schadet es im Zweifel nie, ein etwas besseres zu nehmen - an sich braucht der PC sicher keine 300W selbst bei Last, aber vlt isses für die Stabiltität sicherer.


----------



## MagmaCuba (26. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, das Netzteil ist immer so eine Sache  Ich denke ich bleibe beim Straight Power E9 450W. Wird wohl auch reichen.


----------

